# Anyone from Ontario want to moose hunt?



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

If you were not so far away I would come and hunt with you Peter

Travis


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

There is only 4 guys like that sorry they are aready huntin with me!!:wink:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Crashman said:


> who is serious about archery hunting, including scent control


Travis - that sentence eliminates you right out of the gate! Ha ha 

BTW. no score last night got winded


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

russ said:


> Travis - that sentence eliminates you right out of the gate! Ha ha
> 
> BTW. no score last night got winded


Hey russ 

you know me better than that I shower at least once a month even if I dont have to...................lol


Travis


----------

